
What If I Waste Too Much Time on Tracking Work Time? - actitime
https://www.actitime.com/when-time-tracking-takes-too-much-time.php
======
welder
That's why we have automatic time trackers now... nobody manually tracks their
time anymore when you have these:

[https://wakatime.com/](https://wakatime.com/)

[https://www.rescuetime.com/](https://www.rescuetime.com/)

[https://timingapp.com/](https://timingapp.com/)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/webtime-
tracker/pp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/webtime-
tracker/ppaojnbmmaigjmlpjaldnkgnklhicppk)

